# Let's try it again. Who am I?



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

*0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*

I don’t think there’s anything specific that may impact my answers. I’m not stressed or anything.

*1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*









The first thing that struck me was the beautiful colors. I just find it aesthetically pleasing overall. I love that there’s water and what I thought was a waterfall behind the pond, but now I’m wondering if it’s more lights? Either way I love it. I feel almost “at home” viewing this. I can’t quite articulate why I feel that way; all I know is that I’m being pulled into it, and it evokes an inexplainable feeling. The only things I don’t like about it are the buildings and mismatched lights in/outside them. They just feel out of place to me. However, that wasn’t something I noticed right away – I only noticed the colors and pond initially, then slowly pieced the entire picture together (i.e. noticed different aspects at a time) and viewed it as a whole and then noticed what didn’t fit with the aesthetic/energy.

*2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*

Honestly, I’d probably be irritated and kind of “shut down”. But I’d try not to let that show outwardly. (I sometimes find it hard to imagine myself in certain situations that I haven't personally experienced in some variation, so honestly, I can say I’d react in a certain way, however, sometimes, I don’t truly know until it happens.)

*3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*

I think it would depend on where the afterparty was and if I was feeling it. If I could easily uber home (i.e. wasn’t in an unfamiliar place) I’d probably go but cling to those I already knew.

*4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*

I’d feel it in my body first; my heart would start racing, my face would turn red, and I may end up shaking slightly. Outwardly I would either not say anything at all or try to be as diplomatic as possible because I’m not the type of person to start a fight or cause conflict, even if internally I’d want to rip their eyes out. I’d conduct myself well (or honestly try to), especially in front of my other friends.

*5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*

I’d most likely have the same reaction as above.

*6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*

I value seeing the good in people, treating them as you’d want to be treated. Since I was a little girl, I saw the best in people. And while this has somewhat changed over time and from painful experiences, and I’ve become pessimistic and doubtful regarding people in some respects, the core belief itself hasn’t shaken too much. At my core I believe people deserve to be seen, especially for the good they have inside them, even if it contradicts what they show outwardly. I value relationships, being committed and faithful in those relationships. When I was younger I had very black and white views on this – you should not as much as look at another person when you’re in a committed relationship, nor should you feel attraction to, or desire another person. I felt doing so made you just as guilty as you’d be for acting on it. This belief could not be wavered in any way, shape, or form. But now that I’ve personally gone through the other side, I don’t feel that’s necessarily true, and I have more empathy for those who do stray in relationships. Yes, it’s still a trigger for me (being cheated on is one of my biggest fears, which obviously stems from deep insecurity), but I’m no longer going to crucify you for making a mistake.

*7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
*
a) The fact I’m very passive, sensitive, and agreeable. I kind of feel like if you stripped me of these qualities, I’d have nothing left, even though these qualities aren’t always the best to have. So clearly, they define me, perhaps more than they should.

b) I’d change probably the passive and agreeable because it makes me feel weak most of the time. I feel like I’m walking through life internally screaming, like I’m living behind soundproof walls, and the rest of the world can’t hear me and has no idea how I truly feel. I wouldn’t change my sensitivity, other than the fact I’d use it as more of an asset, i.e. write more and express myself more.

*8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*

Honestly, I doubt my hunches/gut feelings, a lot. I always try to pick them apart and analyze them; why am I feeling this way, should I be feeling this way, how do I stop feeling this way, etc. I tend to joke that I ‘don’t have instincts’ but deep down, I know that’s obviously not true; I just don’t trust them the way most people seem to. I feel very stuck inside my head most of the time; it feels like a very emotionally heavy cloudy headspace. So, all in all, I tend to question, doubt, and analyze to death.

*9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*

a) I’m energized by expressing myself in some capacity, whether it’s writing, conversing in a forum, spending time with my fiancé, family or friends. I get such a high from being around certain people, and sometimes, because I’m typically so quiet, when I come out of my shell and as much as speak to someone, I feel energized. Deep down I have a desire to connect with people on a real level, it’s just getting out of my own way. Even cleaning/putting things in order gives me energy – when I’m in this mode, I’m unstoppable. There’s something freeing about purging and reorganizing.

b) I never realized this before, but I’m really drained by sitting around doing nothing; lounging around, binge-watching tv. Even though others may see me as lazy (which admittedly a lot of the time, I can be), I truly believe that stems from something internal in me, almost like a spark has gone out, and the only way to reignite it is to find something stimulating (that’s honestly the best way I can explain it), which is usually having a one-on-one intense conversation, or any of the activities that energize me above. But it takes an unusual amount of energy to get myself into that free-flowing, almost zen-like state.

*10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*

My anger. I harbor a lot of resentment and anger towards many people and circumstances, but for the most part, that stays under wraps. Whenever I do express this, it’s never positive. Other people react negatively. I recall my first memory of my relationship with anger when I was eight-years-old. This girl who was supposedly my friend finally pushed me over the edge (honestly I forget what she even did, but I do remember how I felt in that moment), and I blew up at her in a letter, and she gave it to the teacher who read it out loud. I only remember this part: “You don’t treat me like a person.” And I got in trouble for it. So I think somewhere in my subconscious, expressing my anger, to me, meant I was a bad person, and now I tend to swallow these feelings. I also repress my inferiority complex. If someone gets attention for something I wish I had done or shared, then there’s internal jealousy, but I ensure it never shows outwardly. I'll just slip away without them realizing it.

Please let me know if anything needs elaboration/clarification!


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

So I'm not a great typer or anything but I'm seeing some Te/Fi type with at least decent Si (it looks strong to me, but I have inferior Si and I've found everyone's Si looks amazing to me lol). So throughout this, I was just going between INFP and ISTJ although INFP is more likely



Libra Sun said:


> The first thing that struck me was the beautiful colors. I just find it aesthetically pleasing overall. I love that there’s water and what I thought was a waterfall behind the pond, but now I’m wondering if it’s more lights? Either way I love it. *I feel almost “at home” viewing this. I can’t quite articulate why I feel that way; all I know is that I’m being pulled into it, and it evokes an inexplainable feeling.* The only things I don’t like about it are the buildings and *mismatched lights in/outside them. They just feel out of place to me.* However, that wasn’t something I noticed right away – I only noticed the colors and pond initially, then slowly pieced the entire picture together (i.e. noticed different aspects at a time) and viewed it as a whole and then *noticed what didn’t fit with the aesthetic/energy.*


This whole paragraph, but especially bolded, reflects decent Si or better-- it's not necessarily dominant, but I think it has to be at least tertiary with such an evocative description.



> Honestly, I’d probably be irritated and kind of “shut down”. But I’d try not to let that show outwardly. (*I sometimes find it hard to imagine myself in certain situations that I haven't personally experienced in some variation*, so honestly, I can say I’d react in a certain way, however, sometimes, I don’t truly know until it happens.)


Seem to draw from personal experience to feed your imagination, indicating that your Si is probably stronger than your Ne-- not definitively, just more consistent with ISTJ than INFP.



> I’d feel it in my body first; my heart would start racing, my face would turn red, and I may end up shaking slightly. Outwardly I would either not say anything at all or try to be as diplomatic as possible because I’m not the type of person to start a fight or cause conflict, even if internally I’d want to rip their eyes out. I’d conduct myself well (or honestly try to), especially in front of my other friends.


Your bodily awareness seems pretty good here. Lots of people may have a similar reaction to you, but won't be able to describe it so clearly like you do here.

Not wanting to cause a conflict *can* be type-related, but it's not enough to go off here IMO. In any case, more consistent with INFP than ISTJ.



> *I value seeing the good in people, treating them as you’d want to be treated. Since I was a little girl, I saw the best in people.* And while this has somewhat changed over time and from painful experiences, and I’ve become pessimistic and doubtful regarding people in some respects, the core belief itself hasn’t shaken too much. *At my core I believe people deserve to be seen, especially for the good they have inside them, even if it contradicts what they show outwardly. I value relationships, being committed and faithful in those relationships.* When I was younger I had very black and white views on this – you should not as much as look at another person when you’re in a committed relationship, nor should you feel attraction to, or desire another person. I felt doing so made you just as guilty as you’d be for acting on it. This belief could not be wavered in any way, shape, or form. But now that I’ve personally gone through the other side, I don’t feel that’s necessarily true, and I have more empathy for those who do stray in relationships. Yes, it’s still a trigger for me (being cheated on is one of my biggest fears, which obviously stems from deep insecurity), but I’m no longer going to crucify you for making a mistake.


Sounds like an Fi/Te type here and pretty nuanced Fi in the latter half. And the fact that it dominates your paragraph indicates it's probably stronger than your Te, which is more consistent with INFP than ISTJ.



> a) *The fact I’m very passive, sensitive, and agreeable.* I kind of feel like if you stripped me of these qualities, I’d have nothing left, even though these qualities aren’t always the best to have. So clearly, they define me, perhaps more than they should.
> 
> b) I’d change probably the passive and agreeable because it makes me feel weak most of the time. I feel like I’m walking through life internally screaming, like I’m living behind soundproof walls, and the rest of the world can’t hear me and has no idea how I truly feel. I wouldn’t change my sensitivity, other than the fact I’d use it as more of an asset, i.e. write more and express myself more.


About being passive, would you say that you have trouble taking action even when you want to?

I ask because these answers can indicate inferior Te in this context. More consistent with INFP than ISTJ anyway.



> Honestly, I doubt my hunches/gut feelings, a lot. I always try to pick them apart and analyze them; why am I feeling this way, should I be feeling this way, how do I stop feeling this way, etc. I tend to joke that I ‘don’t have instincts’ but deep down, I know that’s obviously not true; I just don’t trust them the way most people seem to. I feel very stuck inside my head most of the time; it feels like a very emotionally heavy cloudy headspace. So, all in all, I tend to question, doubt, and analyze to death.


Doubting hunches/gut feelings is more consistent with low N (sensor type) than intuitive type-- but the specific _way_ you're doubting your hunches is seems to indicate a Feeling process rather than a doubt of intuition itself. It does not sound like you're doubting intuition so much as trying to better understand your feelings.

It's also interesting that you talked about your distrust of _instincts_, which can indicate a distrust of physicality in a way that is more consistent with an intuitive type. But, not sure here as I may have misinterpreted what you mean by instincts. Please correct me btw if you see any misinterpretations here. Overall still thinking INFP over ISTJ.



> Deep down I have a desire to connect with people on a real level, it’s just getting out of my own way. Even cleaning/putting things in order gives me energy – when I’m in this mode, I’m unstoppable. There’s something freeing about purging and reorganizing.


This sounds like Fi/Te again. More Fi in the "desire to connect with people on a real level" and the last couple sentences sound like Te, but weaker Te-- to where you don't normally do this, but when you're able to do it, it's a good thing. (Please correct me if I've misinterpreted that, I'm not sure.)



> My anger. I harbor a lot of resentment and anger towards many people and circumstances, but for the most part, that stays under wraps. Whenever I do express this, it’s never positive. Other people react negatively. I recall my first memory of my relationship with anger when I was eight-years-old. This girl who was supposedly my friend finally pushed me over the edge (honestly I forget what she even did, but I do remember how I felt in that moment), and I blew up at her in a letter, and she gave it to the teacher who read it out loud. I only remember this part: “You don’t treat me like a person.” And I got in trouble for it. So I think somewhere in my subconscious, expressing my anger, to me, meant I was a bad person, and now I tend to swallow these feelings. I also repress my inferiority complex. If someone gets attention for something I wish I had done or shared, then there’s internal jealousy, but I ensure it never shows outwardly. I'll just slip away without them realizing it.


This paragraph also seems Fi oriented in addition to the above.

Overall, I'd probably guess INFP (Fi-Ne, that is) at this point.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

counterintuitive said:


> About being passive, would you say that you have trouble taking action even when you want to?


I have trouble taking action, especially if it’s something I know I _have_ to do. (i.e. make a big change to better myself on some level) I hate to admit this, but I’m avoidant, and I don’t know if that’s type related or more of an anxiety issue. When it’s something I want to do, I tend to act too quickly without thinking (but this isn’t always the case – it varies upon the situation). Other times I can be very reluctant (due to fear of putting my all into something and failing) to act on something even when I want to.



counterintuitive said:


> It's also interesting that you talked about your distrust of _instincts_, which can indicate a distrust of physicality in a way that is more consistent with an intuitive type. But, not sure here as I may have misinterpreted what you mean by instincts. Please correct me btw if you see any misinterpretations here. Overall still thinking INFP over ISTJ.


I’m referring to gut feelings – strong feelings about a person or situation. I find myself to be unreliable in some situations due to past experiences, so I tend to rely on those around me for advice/guidance.


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Libra Sun said:


> I have trouble taking action, especially if it’s something I know I _have_ to do. (i.e. make a big change to better myself on some level) I hate to admit this, but I’m avoidant, and I don’t know if that’s type related or more of an anxiety issue. When it’s something I want to do, I tend to act too quickly without thinking (but this isn’t always the case – it varies upon the situation). Other times I can be very reluctant (due to fear of putting my all into something and failing) to act on something even when I want to.
> 
> I’m referring to gut feelings – strong feelings about a person or situation. I find myself to be unreliable in some situations due to past experiences, so I tend to rely on those around me for advice/guidance.


Ok. Still seems INFP to me, I would rule out ISTJ based on your second answer because the "strong feelings about a person or situation" is very Fi and again seems to indicate you prefer Fi over Te, while still having both in your stacking. It even seems you prefer Fi over Intuition which is consistent also with INFP (as opposed to ENFP).

How do you feel about INFP/FiNe?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

counterintuitive said:


> Ok. Still seems INFP to me, I would rule out ISTJ based on your second answer because the "strong feelings about a person or situation" is very Fi and again seems to indicate you prefer Fi over Te, while still having both in your stacking. It even seems you prefer Fi over Intuition which is consistent also with INFP (as opposed to ENFP).
> 
> How do you feel about INFP/FiNe?


I'm almost positive that I use Si-Ne (give it a day, that may change haha, I've seen cases for Se-Ni too). I've tested as INFJ and ISFJ... but neither feel quite right. I'm unclear on why you think I use Fi over Fe, would you mind explaining?


----------



## counterintuitive (Apr 8, 2011)

Libra Sun said:


> I'm almost positive that I use Si-Ne (give it a day, that may change haha, I've seen cases for Se-Ni too). I've tested as INFJ and ISFJ... but neither feel quite right. I'm unclear on why you think I use Fi over Fe, would you mind explaining?


To start with, I take the Jungian perspective that you use both but have a preference for one. An Fi-dom would also have good access to Fe but consciously prefer Fi. So, it's possible you can also see Fe in yourself and still be an Fi-dom.

But overall, I chose Fi/Te over Ti/Fe for you because I didn't see any Ti or Fe judgments in your post. I saw a lot of references to your own personal feelings instead. I also noted that you interpreted "_gut _feelings"-- which is intended as a reference to Intution, not Feeling-- as _personal _feelings. This suggests your Fi is so natural to you that it's your first thought.

I agree on the Si/Ne for you as well. ISFJ is not a bad suggestion either, but again, I didn't see any Fe/Ti in your OP.


----------



## Pippi (Dec 24, 2016)

Libra Sun said:


> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> 
> I’d feel it in my body first; my heart would start racing, my face would turn red, and I may end up shaking slightly. Outwardly I would either not say anything at all or try to be as diplomatic as possible because I’m not the type of person to start a fight or cause conflict, even if internally I’d want to rip their eyes out. I’d conduct myself well (or honestly try to), especially in front of my other friends.
> 
> ...


:shocked::shocked::shocked: So this is what Fi people go through? Lord knows how many Fi people throughout the years have literally _saved my life_ just by restraining themselves! Libra Sun, you're a hero!


Seriously, that, and a lot of your answers, sound heavily Fi to me. I'm not an Fe-dom, so maybe ask them if they relate, but you sound Fi-dom to me. Are you sure you're not a P?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Haha, that response actually came out more dramatic than I intended. @Pippi

If any Fe-dom/Fe-aux could respond to this thread, so that I can clearly see the difference between Fi/Fe, that would be amazing!


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Bumping this to see if anyone can help me with this (never ending) conundrum. Thanks!


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

Alright, I'll do one more and then I really have to actually do the things they pay me for here at work. 



Libra Sun said:


> *0. Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
> 
> I don’t think there’s anything specific that may impact my answers. I’m not stressed or anything.


Alright. 



> *1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.*
> 
> View attachment 837961
> 
> ...


Lots of value-laden language makes some kind of feeling function likely. The mix between observations and ideas is interesting and could indicate S/N being aux/tert but I'm probably reading too much into that. 



> *2. You are with a group of people in a car, heading to a different town to see your favourite band/artist/musician. Suddenly, the car breaks down for an unknown reason in the middle of nowhere. What are your initial thoughts? What are your outward reactions?*
> 
> Honestly, I’d probably be irritated and kind of “shut down”. But I’d try not to let that show outwardly. (I sometimes find it hard to imagine myself in certain situations that I haven't personally experienced in some variation, so honestly, I can say I’d react in a certain way, however, sometimes, I don’t truly know until it happens.)


This irritation could mean Fi, but there's some balance here too. Finding it hard to imagine unknown situations means that high Ni/Ne is unlikely. I could see Si or Se as one of your top functions. 



> *3. You somehow make it to the concert. The driver wants to go to the afterparty that was announced (and assure you they won't drink so they can drive back later). How do you feel about this party? What do you do?*
> 
> I think it would depend on where the afterparty was and if I was feeling it. If I could easily uber home (i.e. wasn’t in an unfamiliar place) I’d probably go but cling to those I already knew.


Call to action feels like Se to me. "If I'm feeling it" could mean different things but fits with Fi in any case. 



> *4. On the drive back, your friends are talking. A friend makes a claim that clashes with your current beliefs. What is your inward reaction? What do you outwardly say?*
> 
> I’d feel it in my body first; my heart would start racing, my face would turn red, and I may end up shaking slightly. Outwardly I would either not say anything at all or try to be as diplomatic as possible because I’m not the type of person to start a fight or cause conflict, even if internally I’d want to rip their eyes out. I’d conduct myself well (or honestly try to), especially in front of my other friends.


First response physical: telling for high or dominant Se. High Fi fits too, since your response is to personal beliefs. 
All of this means ESFP is a likely type for you. Could be ISFP too, but having Se as a first response tells me ESFP might be more likely. 



> *5. What would you do if you actually saw/experienced something that clashes with your previous beliefs, experiences, and habits?*
> 
> I’d most likely have the same reaction as above.


Then you get the same response as above 



> *6. What are some of your most important values? How did you come about determining them? How can they change?*
> 
> I value seeing the good in people, treating them as you’d want to be treated. Since I was a little girl, I saw the best in people. And while this has somewhat changed over time and from painful experiences, and I’ve become pessimistic and doubtful regarding people in some respects, the core belief itself hasn’t shaken too much. At my core I believe people deserve to be seen, especially for the good they have inside them, even if it contradicts what they show outwardly. I value relationships, being committed and faithful in those relationships. When I was younger I had very black and white views on this – you should not as much as look at another person when you’re in a committed relationship, nor should you feel attraction to, or desire another person. I felt doing so made you just as guilty as you’d be for acting on it. This belief could not be wavered in any way, shape, or form. But now that I’ve personally gone through the other side, I don’t feel that’s necessarily true, and I have more empathy for those who do stray in relationships. Yes, it’s still a trigger for me (being cheated on is one of my biggest fears, which obviously stems from deep insecurity), but I’m no longer going to crucify you for making a mistake.


Fi. Clear values that you have thought a lot about. 



> *7. a) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else? b) If you could change one thing about you personality, what would it be? Why?
> *
> a) The fact I’m very passive, sensitive, and agreeable. I kind of feel like if you stripped me of these qualities, I’d have nothing left, even though these qualities aren’t always the best to have. So clearly, they define me, perhaps more than they should.
> 
> b) I’d change probably the passive and agreeable because it makes me feel weak most of the time. I feel like I’m walking through life internally screaming, like I’m living behind soundproof walls, and the rest of the world can’t hear me and has no idea how I truly feel. I wouldn’t change my sensitivity, other than the fact I’d use it as more of an asset, i.e. write more and express myself more.


Being passive makes me think that ISFP is likely. It's also interesting that you're both agreeable and also get triggered by someone disagreeing with your core beliefs. Those give two very different sides of you. 
ESFPs are often more active, but they don't have to be. 



> *8. How do you treat hunches or gut feelings? In what situations are they most often triggered?*
> 
> Honestly, I doubt my hunches/gut feelings, a lot. I always try to pick them apart and analyze them; why am I feeling this way, should I be feeling this way, how do I stop feeling this way, etc. I tend to joke that I ‘don’t have instincts’ but deep down, I know that’s obviously not true; I just don’t trust them the way most people seem to. I feel very stuck inside my head most of the time; it feels like a very emotionally heavy cloudy headspace. So, all in all, I tend to question, doubt, and analyze to death.


This could fit with Fi dominant. Overanalyzing everything is a ommon pitfall for them, although they tend to be very convinced when they have finally made a decision. 



> *9. a) What activities energize you most? b) What activities drain you most? Why?*
> 
> a) I’m energized by expressing myself in some capacity, whether it’s writing, conversing in a forum, spending time with my fiancé, family or friends. I get such a high from being around certain people, and sometimes, because I’m typically so quiet, when I come out of my shell and as much as speak to someone, I feel energized. Deep down I have a desire to connect with people on a real level, it’s just getting out of my own way. Even cleaning/putting things in order gives me energy – when I’m in this mode, I’m unstoppable. There’s something freeing about purging and reorganizing.


This could mean Se-dominant again. Just doing things is a possible reason that an ESFP might gain energy. Interacting with the world and such. 



> b) I never realized this before, but I’m really drained by sitting around doing nothing; lounging around, binge-watching tv. Even though others may see me as lazy (which admittedly a lot of the time, I can be), I truly believe that stems from something internal in me, almost like a spark has gone out, and the only way to reignite it is to find something stimulating (that’s honestly the best way I can explain it), which is usually having a one-on-one intense conversation, or any of the activities that energize me above. But it takes an unusual amount of energy to get myself into that free-flowing, almost zen-like state.


This could fit either an ESFP or an ISFP. An ESFP is drained by Ni, searching for the hidden truths and stuff like that where an ISFP might get drained by not moving towards their goals. 
This could honestly fit with either, but for different reasons. The answer does feel more like ISFP than ESFP, but I'm interpreting a lot more here than I'm comfortable with. 



> *10. What do you repress about your outward behavior or internal thought process when around others? Why?*
> 
> My anger. I harbor a lot of resentment and anger towards many people and circumstances, but for the most part, that stays under wraps. Whenever I do express this, it’s never positive. Other people react negatively. I recall my first memory of my relationship with anger when I was eight-years-old. This girl who was supposedly my friend finally pushed me over the edge (honestly I forget what she even did, but I do remember how I felt in that moment), and I blew up at her in a letter, and she gave it to the teacher who read it out loud. I only remember this part: “You don’t treat me like a person.” And I got in trouble for it. So I think somewhere in my subconscious, expressing my anger, to me, meant I was a bad person, and now I tend to swallow these feelings. I also repress my inferiority complex. If someone gets attention for something I wish I had done or shared, then there’s internal jealousy, but I ensure it never shows outwardly. I'll just slip away without them realizing it.
> 
> Please let me know if anything needs elaboration/clarification!


Anger is not a cognitive function in the MBTI sense so it's hard to put any functions to this. I can see how you're repressing your Se in way, but that could still happen with an Se-dominant. It would actually be a lot harder on them too, since it's part of repressing your main way of functioning. 

Reading the rest of the replies here I'm seeing ISFP more and more for you. You describe in another post that moving to action is one of your most common pitfalls, which fits the ISFP type a lot better than the ESFP type. 

All in all I'm saying ISFP is your most likely type based on this thread, but I'm open to being wrong about parts of my analysis as always. 
That's my verdict and I hope it helps you in finding your type.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Someone close to me pointed out that I have a very subjective memory/awareness; I'll only pay attention and/or recall something that has personal meaning to me. Would that be Fi or Si? Or does this not relate to cognitive functions/personality type?


----------



## Snakebite (Aug 31, 2019)

From what I can tell, you seem to care a lot about how others are feeling around you. That cries out as Fe. You mention relationships and their importance and from what it sounds like you would put the needs of others (ppl you care about) ahead of yourself.

As for Si over Se- much of what you write about is internal sensing. (Home, experience, memory, etc). 

I see very little N and very little T. When you do mention T, you mention being in your head (I got a negative perception when I read it), like it’s unnatural. 


XSFJ. I have tough time seeing which is first. 

I’m flipping to ISFJ. The Si is unconscious for you. And the extroversion you display is either remote “online” or with folks you already know. (Party example, mention of friends and family). I suspect, you are quite outgoing with those you know. Finally, I’m flipping, because if ppl know anything, they know where they are weak. You openly admit to having little “N” and mentioned not being able to imagine something you haven’t experienced. Si-Ne axis.


----------



## Milkyboobslover (Mar 4, 2020)

so who are you?


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Snakebite said:


> From what I can tell, you seem to care a lot about how others are feeling around you. That cries out as Fe. You mention relationships and their importance and from what it sounds like you would put the needs of others (ppl you care about) ahead of yourself.
> 
> As for Si over Se- much of what you write about is internal sensing. (Home, experience, memory, etc).
> 
> ...


I thought Fe cared about/was affected by, the feelings of others, but I can also see Fi feeling the same if the personal value is people. That's where it gets tricky - figuring out which function I use more. 

I thought Si was my dominant function for the reasons you mentioned above, but I don't think I'm detail oriented enough. My memories are more like looking through a tunnel and zeroing in on one particular thing of meaning. (That could also be Fi or Ne, right?)

Not trying to refute what you've said, I'm just confused because I can argue a particular case for each function, and that doesn't really help me. lol


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I feel like I could potentially be ISFJ or INFP but I’m open to the possibility that I could be something else entirely. I’ve been told I’m very subjective; that I’ll only care and/or recall something if it’s meaningful to me personally. Compared to my INFJ fiancé who is a sponge and absorbs the world around her without trying. We’re both empaths, but on very different levels.

At work, I keep to myself, but I value the person behind the action. For instance, someone keeps making mistakes, if I feel sympathy towards them, they've always treated me well, etc, then I'd be inclined to fix their mistakes, or address the issue privately without involving my boss. With those I know - I'm still quiet in some ways, but I have animated moments. I get such a high connecting with people, even if it's on some small level, because it's not often that I open up to others. In new situations, I tend to be anxious and stick to those I'm comfortable with; even if it's merely sitting beside someone I feel safe with, despite our not typically interacting much.

My biggest challenge is figuring out whether I favor Fi/Fe, as I’ve heard good arguments for both. But I get in my head about it - I hear Fi is more controlled, and honestly, my facial expressions are easy to read (Fe?). However, I don’t relate to Fe’s ability to look at “the group” objectively and get a read on it. I associate Fe with sociology, which I was never interested in. I’m not interested in understanding groups; I want to understand individuals and how I relate to them.

I feel like I could be a Si-dom, however, I don’t relate to being detail-oriented. If I don’t care about something, I won’t remember it. Or I’ll only recall the part that did mean something. For example, if I went to a party, and I had this amazing conversation with someone, specific lines from the conversation may stick out in my mind, without the full context. Upon reflection, I may not recall where the party was or who it was for. I’ll just remember the one piece I connected to. (the person and that amazing conversation) I would imagine a Si-dom is far more detail-oriented. My fiancé is a Ni-dom, but she’d be able to tell you where the party was, who it was for, how to get from room A to room B in the house, what the party room looked like, etc. None of that would even be on my radar because I don’t find significance in those details. It must have personal meaning, what sticks with me is the feeling attached to the object. (i.e. I recall small, specific details in my old childhood bedroom, but I don’t have a clear snapshot of the entire bedroom in my mind)


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm open to hearing other opinions. Just adding one more piece of info, in case it's needed. 

I'm very sensitive to physical sensations but it never takes precedence over anything mental or emotional. For instance, if I'm engrossed in something, I won't hear or notice anything around me; it feels like the entire world pulls itself back and all that exists is what I'm focused on. For example, co-workers walk into the office and comment on the temperature of the room, and I didn't notice the temperature change because I was working on something. Or sometimes I'm so hyper-focused, I don't hear someone talking to me. Things like that. I don't feel aware of my surroundings in that regard. But I'm sensitive to physical pain/discomfort - for instance, if I have a headache, backache, whatever... I can't focus on anything else.

I'm very particular. I don't just like something, I _love_ it. Same with disliking something; I don't just dislike it, I _hate_ it. I mean, obviously, there's an in-between at times, but overall, it's either/or extremes. It's hard for me to get an already formed impression out of my head. For example, I have strong opinions about music and image and the over-sexualized images of certain artists. However, I'm aware these strong opinions stem from issues I have expressing my own sexuality. The music/art/whatever I enjoy reflects me in some way, and in order for me to embrace something, it must speak to me. _Everything_ must have meaning, and I notice this even more as I get older, which has caused conflict/differences. I can't just enjoy something for the sake it; there's always a deeper reason I enjoy it, or why I love this particular thing. My Ni-dom fiance doesn't understand why everything, even music, has to be personal, and I don't know if that's our Fe/Fi clashing (if I'm actually Fi, that is).


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Libra Sun said:


> I feel like I could potentially be ISFJ or INFP but I’m open to the possibility that I could be something else entirely. I’ve been told I’m very subjective; that I’ll only care and/or recall something if it’s meaningful to me personally. Compared to my INFJ fiancé who is a sponge and absorbs the world around her without trying. We’re both empaths, but on very different levels.
> 
> At work, I keep to myself, but I value the person behind the action. For instance, someone keeps making mistakes, if I feel sympathy towards them, they've always treated me well, etc, then I'd be inclined to fix their mistakes, or address the issue privately without involving my boss. With those I know - I'm still quiet in some ways, but I have animated moments. I get such a high connecting with people, even if it's on some small level, because it's not often that I open up to others. In new situations, I tend to be anxious and stick to those I'm comfortable with; even if it's merely sitting beside someone I feel safe with, despite our not typically interacting much.
> 
> ...


I think that you could be Si dom, even without having a focus on details. Since your sensing function is introverted, it seems that it would be filtered through your Fe, which would make it more subjective than if your dominant function was Se, which just absorbs sensory data without filtering it.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Glenda Gnome Starr said:


> I think that you could be Si dom, even without having a focus on details. Since your sensing function is introverted, it seems that it would be filtered through your Fe, which would make it more subjective than if your dominant function was Se, which just absorbs sensory data without filtering it.


Do you have any idea how that would differ from Fi being filtered through Ne? I'm definitely torn between INFP and ISFJ at this point.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Libra Sun said:


> Do you have any idea how that would differ from Fi being filtered through Ne? I'm definitely torn between INFP and ISFJ at this point.


I'm honestly not too sure about how Fi is filtered through Ne. But, yes, I can see both types working for you. I would anticipate that someone who understands functions better than I do will come along and give you some ideas about that.


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

Just bumping this up hoping someone could offer more insight on my type.  Thanks!


----------



## Apple Pine (Nov 27, 2014)

@Libra Sun

You are without any doubt Fi dom. You don't talk about others to understand how you feel, you only describe the situations, you even talk about how you process everything by yourself, not a single thing you wrote implied any group focus in that regard, you talk about how your judgments used to be incorrect and so on. 


Strong sensing focus. The way you described the picture is textbook Si - absorbing the image, describing what it means to you, noticing details that are "not right" etc. You say you are unable to imagine situations you never experienced yourself *in some variation*, you self awareness of how you would feel in a difficult situation (conflict) is insane, you know when you feel drained and why that happens, you talk about different "states" and how you achieve them, "emotionally heavy cloud". 

Si, and you saying you are not good at imagining events that you have not experienced even suggests Se blind spot. You lead in Fi and Si here and that is no surprise considering the kinds of questions you answered.

INFP! The second most likely option would be ISFP and that is a very long shot since your perception seems a lot more like Si than Se. So, I would say stop doubting and try to understand why you are INFP. You can explore ISFP too, it might be interesting to understand how you use Si rather than Se.

Sometimes, confused folks jumping between INFP/ISFJ are ISFPs but in those cases their Si comes out evidently critical, they do not portray this kind of self awareness, and they show clear expandatory (seeing what else could have been there, focusing on others' experiences) tendency in description of events/experiences/pictures.


----------



## finch12 (Apr 20, 2020)

I am a boy


----------



## Libra Sun (Sep 7, 2012)

@Apple Pine - Thank you! I have done so many of these questionnaires, and in the beginning of my journey I thought I used Fe (my answers were about other people and what they thought of me, keeping the peace, etc), and had never considered Fi. I've been on this quest for so long that I'm starting to merge into types that I could potentially be, hence a big reason I've been questioning my type.


----------



## vlone-stuff (Mar 11, 2021)

Rapper, Singer, Clothing Fashion Designer Lyricist, and greatest fan of the *Vlone*


----------



## VloneClothingStore (May 2, 2021)

Rapper, Singer, Clothing Fashion Designer Lyricist, and greatest fan of the *Vlone*


----------



## VloneClothingStore (May 2, 2021)

Buy Exclusive VloneStuff Products from Vlone Clothing Official Store. Shop Hoodies, Shirts, Jackets at Vlone Website. Free & Fast Shipping Worldwide.


----------



## mogenshelluk (10 mo ago)

I really like the website you have created here. One of the most beautiful and fascinating websites I have ever seen is the one you have created here. Visiting your site has been an incredible experience for me. Your blog is greatly appreciated - thank you for sharing it with us. We are glad to have you on board, thank you for sharing your blog.

<a href="https://essentialshoodie.de/"> essential hoodie</a>


----------



## jawadjj36135 (8 mo ago)

Shop the new 2022 Essentials clothing collection from FOG with a great deal Fear of God Essentials Hoodie Khaki knite hoodie.


----------

